# Malaika Arora as lead character in PC game



## tarey_g (Feb 23, 2008)

FXLabs along with Zapak and Sify launched Agni, a third person shooter role playing game for the PC. One of the things that is exciting about Agni is that Bollywood actress Malaika Arora Khan stars as the lead character. It is the first PC game developed in India and includes some ten original scenic stages as well as four different characters. Gamers will be able to play as Tara, Agni, Ghayab and Adhira.

*www.gameguru.in/images/malaika-agni-2.jpg

FXLabs hopes to reach every nook and corner of India. Sashi Reddy is the founder and chairman of FXLabs. He quoted “Agni is the result of our efforts to offer Indian gamers with international quality content with local flavor at Indian prices. We have followed international ‘AAA’ production standard that rivals the best PC games in quality.

*www.gameguru.in/images/malaika-agni-3.jpg

They have decided to break through into all the remote places in India and for that they have roped in partners like Zapak as well as Sify. FXLabs wants to create a milestone in the industry. Zapak will be launching a trial version of Agni on their website and there will be some activity around the game in the Gameplex cafes. Sify too will be promoting Agni through their GameDrones as well as online.

more..

Check 
*www.fxlabs.com/pcgames/index.php

Actually by the looks the game feels good , but dont watch the trailer tere ,its horrible , hehehe . 
By horrible i mean horribly horrible .


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2008)

gfx. remind me of Mafia era 


no comments about the trailer


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 23, 2008)

Truly breakthrough Graphics (international ‘AAA’ production standard)..


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

graphics will be sucky, cant say for gameplay


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 23, 2008)

Hahaha LMFAO  You call that a game trailer?


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Hahaha LMFAO  You call that a game trailer?


hey u stole my becky


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 23, 2008)

R.O.F.L.
Agni-The Queen of darkness 

after watching the trailer i bet ya when u end a mission u will be greeted with a malaika's in game - song


----------



## ruturaj3 (Feb 23, 2008)

Also in coming soons..
Dhoom 2.5


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> hey u stole my becky


Nope, she ain't yours, she's public property, use her, misuse her


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Nope, she ain't yours, she's public property, use her, misuse her


one pervert snob can only imagine such things, she will kick ur arse 

PS: provide a better animation, that kinda giving me giddy feeling


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 23, 2008)

Well getting offtopic here, you may want to take it off the forums with me, I'll show you what kinda pervert snob I am.


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Well getting offtopic here, you may want to take it off the forums with me, I'll show you what kinda pervert snob I am.


u will end up in dark attic with ghastly grueling nightmares out of gruesome gory horror 

PS: Dont ever try to provoke a cold blooded heckler

Btw why dont u join Urban Terror clan ? U can really lead us to epitome of elites.

PS: Is that avatar just for the sake of avatar or r u a true fan of her ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 23, 2008)

No thanks, Urban Terror is too childish for me and I'm already in an international COD2 clan.

I'm a fan of her when I'm in the mood!


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

^^k good for u


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 23, 2008)

@hitboxxx:international cod2 clan?cool.,,what kind of pings do you get while playing with them?anything over 50 sucks at pro level.

and yea malaika is one hot biatch("your place or mine?")


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks like India is looking to start a gaming industry too!!!!
this one doesnt look impressive.waiting for dhoom 2.5!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 23, 2008)

dont miss the main point



> Minimum System Requirements:
> 
> Win XP SP2*
> 2.0+ GHZ Single Core Processor
> ...



a product which is coming after Vista SP1 has no compatibility with the OS ??


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 23, 2008)

The system in my siggy will throw up playing this Indian title.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 23, 2008)

<offtopic>tarey_g seems to be back from his long break from Digit Forum<offtopic>


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 23, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> <offtopic>tarey_g seems to be back from his long break from Digit Forum<offtopic>


 
Hi,
Yup im back 

<toThePoint>BART IS AWESOME </toThePoint>


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 23, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Truly breakthrough Graphics (international ‘AAA’ production standard)..


yea they made this to compete with Crysis 2


----------



## bkpeerless (Feb 23, 2008)

what a bakwas traler (worst traler in game history)i hope she dont add song in the middle of the game.
grafics is decent but of international stard at the time of max payne 1


----------



## max_demon (Feb 24, 2008)

quadroplex780 said:


> The system in my siggy will throw up playing this Indian title.


I Dont Think So




> Minimum System Requirements:
> 
> Win XP SP2*
> 2.0+ GHZ *Single Core* Processor
> ...




on the topic , the best indian game made in the time is dancemela


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 24, 2008)

huh she wants to be a tomb raider girl


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 10, 2008)

More interesting news on Agni game + Bonus (a horible music video for the game, enjoy or cry watching it )

Seems like agni was not so orignal bollywood game 



> A little-read NeoGAF thread from a couple of days ago (via Ferricide, thanks!) has uncovered a pretty spectacular piece of oddness, and we're delighted to pass it on to you:
> "So a friend of mine that worked on this game just sent this over to me, and I figured GAF might enjoy it. Irrational's game, The Lost, was nearly completed but never released. Apparently everything was sold to Indian company FX Labs, and released. A lot of the art was redone, but apparently the core game and even story are relatively intact."
> The game is now called Agni: Queen Of Darkness, of which it's explained: "An exciting new Action/Adventure game for the PC. Immerse yourself in the puzzle and suspense of finding Tara's lost child; use AGNI's dynamic powers to fight your way out. Visually stunning environments, challenging boss battles, find your answers through the gates of AGNILOK and unfold the mystery of Milli."


 
Here's the link to the music video , i cudnot stop laughing watching this one 

*youtube.com/watch?v=sMD0hsYy5AM


Read more..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

one question.will this game run on my Quad core 8800GTS 512 SLI adn 4 GB RAM??LOL!


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 10, 2008)

youtube said:
			
		

> *whatmanman *
> f*ck this is a game video!!!
> i came to know today itself ...
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 10, 2008)

::cyborg:: said:


> huh she wants to be a tomb raider girl



if she can then i dont mind jackie shroff to be pirates of the caribbean


----------

